# List ways to attract Business in Saturation



## nodove (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi.

The tshirt market is saturated. The prices are almost even. The quality is around the same. How do we make customer notice us? How to retain our customers? 

Lists down ways that we can attract customers and retain them from there?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It's down to design & marketing.


----------



## BoomerSooner (Mar 26, 2008)

I was a stock broker/financial planner for 12 years. I worked for the largest broker dealer on Wall Street. The reason I mention this is because we always struggled with the same things you mentioned. There were so many competitors offering virtually the same thing. 

How do you over come it?

Unless you are a one-in-a-million type of business (like say Affliction), the best way to grow and retain business is hard work, quality products, great customer service and (most importantly) comunication with your prospects/clients.

In this business, everyone has access to the same things, so you have to set yourself apart from your competition. The best way to do that is to develop real relationships with your customers. I'm not saying you need to attend their children's weddings, but get to know your clients on a personal level.

For me, I've spent the better part of the last year doing this. I'm at the point already that my business is word-of-mouth now. When people need something printed, they know to call me because they know I'll treat them well. My price points are not the lowest in my area, and they know they can get it cheaper online, but they also know that I will give their order the same service and effort as I would my own.

With the economy in the shape it is right now, a little relationship building, listening and extra customer service goes a long way. 

I'm not looking to develop a clothing line, or become a multi-million dollar operation. My goals are fairly simple. Continue to grow my business to allow for a comfortable lifestyle and have something that my children can take over eventually. If you're looking to go in another direction, these simple tips may not work.


----------



## nodove (Dec 11, 2008)

BoomerSooner said:


> I was a stock broker/financial planner for 12 years. I worked for the largest broker dealer on Wall Street. The reason I mention this is because we always struggled with the same things you mentioned. There were so many competitors offering virtually the same thing.
> 
> How do you over come it?
> 
> ...


Hi Keith,

your words are comforting.. i will hint your advice.. thanks loads!

Shaun


----------



## europrint (Apr 28, 2009)

This is very good information - thank you for raising issue. I know my business is about people and networking. I think how to leverage? Internet is great but less chance to see people and ask them how they are and why they want what they want.

Maybe I should add these questions when my site is ready.

Has anyone made entire business on internet?


----------



## BoomerSooner (Mar 26, 2008)

I am skeptical of internet marketing. Mostly because there are so many sites out there. If it works for you, then that's fantastic. For me, I'm a people person, I need to be in front of people in order to do business. 

I have a web site, but it's more informative than marketing. The only business I do online is for local sports associations. Once I secure their business, I offer a link for customers to order on line.

I'm sure there are a lot of people out there that have done very well on line.


----------



## RenegadeMarketer (Jan 26, 2009)

Building Strong relationships is the key to outlasting price fluctuations and purse string pinchers. Use strategies to help you build a bond between you and your client. A great book to help you learn networking strategies is by Keith Ferrazzi titled "Never Eat Alone" .

Never give up, Never surrender!
JR


----------

